# The perfect lawn edge



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

What is the perfect lawn edge?

Which edge is best for maintenance and lawn care?

Which looks the best?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

May be personal preference but I like a tight/thin edge against concrete using a dedicated edger (metal blade) with natural edging against landscaped beds. I don't have either, but that's what I like to see.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

smurg said:


> May be personal preference but I like a tight/thin edge against concrete using a dedicated edger (metal blade) with natural edging against landscaped beds. I don't have either, but that's what I like to see.


I agree but I don't have a metal edger either and stuck using a string trimmer.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I love a natural edge around trees and flower beds. I am in the process now of removing all my pavers and creating nice defined natural lines around everything! It's such a clean look when done correcntly.

I have attachments for my Husqvarna trimmer for my edger that works quite nicely.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

clean deep cut edges around beds. Stick edger for straight lines which I do not have.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I like a natural edge trimmed with my old school Power Trim edger. But I've done a little experiment with a plastic landscape edge. Grass is still filling in as I only installed it in one small area a month or so ago. It's easy to keep neatly trimmed using my trimmer with a landscape blade.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Shindoman I really like this idea. Did you consider placing the lip towards the grass instead of the mulch?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Shindoman I really like this idea. Did you consider placing the lip towards the grass instead of the mulch?


That would be preferred but my grass was existing so it would have meant cutting the turf back and patching and re seeding that couple of inches. You use 6" galv nails to keep it in place.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

That's a very clever idea!

The name of the plastic edger is "paver edging" and the nails are called "paver spikes". The edging is about 2" tall and prevents pavers from spreading apart and locking them into place. Pavers are installed on compacted limestone gravel which goes at least 8" to 12" beyond the paver boundary. The edging is laid down again the pavers, then the spikes are driven into the gravel every 18" to 24" on straights and every 12" on curves. The pavers can't spread outwards after than.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

This pic is several years old but it shows how I like it to look. I use a Little Wonder powered edger.


----------

